# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  فضل التواضع

## أحمد عرفة

فضل التواضــع د / أحمد عرفة 
عناصر الخطبة:
  1-    معنى التواضع.
  2-    التواضع في القرآن والسنة.
  3-    مع سيد المتواضعين المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
  4-    سلفنا الصالح ونعمة التواضع.
الموضوع وأدلته  معنى التواضع:
 قال الإمام الجنيد رحمه الله: التواضع هو خفض الجناح ولين الجانب.
وسئل الحسن البصري رحمه الله عن التواضع فقال: 
التواضع: أن تخرج من منزلك ولا تلقى مسلماً إلا رأيت له عليك فضلاً.
وسئل الفضيل بن عياض عن التواضع فقال:
يخضع للحق، وينقاد له، ويقبله ممن قاله، ولو سمعه من صبي قبله، ولو سمعه من أجهل الناس قبله.
التواضع في القرآن والسنة:
قال تعالى: (وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هوناً وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاماً) [الفرقان: 63].
وقال تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا من يرتد منكم عن دينه فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين يجاهدون في سبيل الله ولا يخافون لومة لائم ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله واسع عليم) [المائدة: 54].
وقال عز وجل: (وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحساناً إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولاً كريماً. واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً) [الإسراء: 23-24].
وقال تعالى: (واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين) [الشعراء: 215].
وقال تعالى: (ولا تمش في الأرض مرحاً إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولاً) [الإسراء: 37].
وقال تعالى: (ولا تصعر خدك للناس ولا تمش في الأرض مرحاً إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور) [لقمان: 18].
وأخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الله أوحي إلي أن تواضعوا حتى لا يفخر أحد على أحد ولا يبغي أحد على أحد).
وأخرج مسلم والترمذي عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما نقصت صدقة من مال، وما زاد الله عبداً بعفو إلا عزاً، وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله).
وأخرج الطبراني في الكبير بسند حسن عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما من آدمي إلا في رأسه حكمة بيد ملكٍ فإذا تواضع قيل للملك: ارفع حكمته وإذا تكبر قيل للملك: دع حكمته) [حسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (5675)].
وأخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده والحاكم في المستدرك بسند حسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من ترك اللباس تواضعاً لله وهو يقدر عليه دعاه الله يوم القيامة على رؤوس الخلائق حتى يخيره من أي دلل الإيمان شاء يلبسها) [حسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (6145)].
وأخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله).
وقال الشاعر: تواضع تكن كالنجم لاح لناظرٍ
على صفحات الماء وهو رفيعُ
ولا تك كالدخان يعلو بنفسه
إلى طبقات الجو وهو وضيعُ.
ووصف الله عز وجل عباده الذين هداهم للإيمان فقال سبحانه: (أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين) [المائدة: 54].
قال ابن الحاج رحمه الله: (من أراد الرفعة فليتواضع لله تعالى؛ فإن العزة لا تقع إلا بقدر النزول، ألا ترى أن الماء لما نزل إلى أصل الشجرة صعد إلى أعلاها فكأن سائلاً سأله: ما صعد بك هنا أعني في رأس الشجرة، وأنت تحت أصلها؟ فكأن لسان حاله يقول: من تواضع لله رفعه) [من أخلاق الرسول المصري 694].
مع سيد المتواضعين المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم أخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت إذا أكل طعاماً لعق أصابعه الثلاث وقال: (إذا سقطت لقمة أحدكم فليمط عنها الأذى وليأكلها ولا يدعها للشيطان، وأمر أن تسلت القصعة قال: فإنكم لا تدرون في أي طعامكم البركة). 
وأخرج ابن ماجة في سننه بسند صحيح عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: (أحبوا المساكين فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في دعائه: (اللهم أحيني مسكيناً وأمتني مسكيناً واحشرني في زمرة المساكين يوم القيامة) [حسنه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة (308)].
وأخرج البخاري عن أنس رضي الله عنه أنه مر على صبيان فسلم عليهم وقال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله.
وأخرج البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما بعث الله نبياً إلا رعى الغنم، فقال أصحابه: وأنت؟ فقال: نعم كنت أرعاها على قراريط لأهل مكة).
وأخرج البخاري عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه سمع عمر رضي الله عنه يقول على المنبر: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (لا تطروني كما أطرت النصارى ابن مريم، فإنما أنا عبد فقولوا: عبد الله ورسوله).
وأخرج مسلم عن أنس قال: جاء رجل إلى رسول الله فقال: (يا خير البرية فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ذاك إبراهيم عليه السلام).
وأخرج النسائي في سننه بسند صحيح عن عبدالله بن أبي أوفى رضي الله عنه قال: (كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر الذكر ويقل اللغو ويطيل الصلاة ويقصر الخطبة ولا يأنف أن يمشي مع الأرملة والمسكين فيقضي له الحاجة).
سلفنا الصالح والتواضع قال كعب الأحبار: ما أنعم الله على عبد من نعمة في الدنيا شكرها لله وتواضع به لله إلا أعطاه الله نفعها في الدنيا ورفعه بها درجة في الآخرة.
وقال عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: من تواضع لله تخشعاً رفعه الله يوم القيامة، ومن تطاول تعظماً وضعه الله يوم القيامة.
وقيل لعبدالله بن مروان: أي الرجال أفضل؟ قال: من تواضع من قدرة وزهد عن رغبة.
وقال عبدالله بن المبارك رحمه الله: رأس التواضع أن تضع نفسك عند من دونك في نعمة الدنيا حتى تعلمه أنه ليس لك بدنياك عليه فضل وأن ترفع نفسك عمن هو فوقك في الدنيا حتى تعلمه أنه ليس بدنياه عليك فضل.
وقال بعض الحكماء: وجدنا التواضع مع الجهل والبخل أحمد عند الحكماء من الكبر مع الأدب والسخاء فأنبل بحسنة غطت على سيئتين وأقبح بسيئة غطت على حسنتين.
قال ابن السماك للرشيد: تواضعك في شرفك؛ أشرف من شرفك.
وقال بكر بن عبدالله المزني: ما رأيت امرأ رأيت له الفضل علي، لأني من نفسي على يقين وأنا من الناس على شك.

وقال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: ثلاث هن رأس التواضع: أن يبدأ بالسلام على من لقيه، ويرضى بالدون من شرف المجلس، ويكره الرياء والسمعة.
ثمرات التواضع التواضع خلق كريم من أخلاق المؤمنين ودليل محبة رب العالمين عز وجل.
وهو الطريق الذي يوصل إلى مرضاة الله وإلى جنته.
وهو عنوان سعادة العبد في الدنيا والآخرة.
وهو السبيل الذي يقربك من الله تعالى ويقربك من الناس.
وهو السبيل للفوز بحفظ الله ورعايته وعنايته.
وهو الطريق لحصول النضر والبركة في المال والعمر.
وهو السبيل للأمن من عذاب الله يوم الفزع الأكبر.
وهو دليل على حسن الخلق وقائد إلى حسن الخاتمة.


والله من وراء القصد وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل للتواصل مع الكاتب 
0119133367
Ahmedarafa11@yahoo.com

----------


## طالبة فقه

كم جاهل متواضــع ..... ستر التواضع جهــله
وممـــيز في علمـــه ..... هدم التكبر فضــــــله
فدع التكبر ما حييت ..... ولا تصاحب أهلـــه
فالكبر عيب للفتــى ..... أبداً يقبــح فعــــــــله
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا

----------

